# Does your child enjoy homework time?



## Administrator

> Homework is a part of most school-aged children's lives, and one that parents often dread because it's such a chore for their children. My own homework policy as a teacher was that it should never take more than 20 minutes (I taught K-3) and if it did? Send it back to me. Homework was meant to be reinforcement, and if a task took longer than that, our student might need more help. *How to Make Your Kids (And You) More Enthusiastic About Homework*


Does your child enjoy homework time?


----------



## ACarter

They certainly don't enjoy it, but it's rarely a stressful situation for us. They like to come home and knock it out so they can have the rest of their evenings to themselves, so I usually don't even have to get involved anymore.


----------



## karshimasingh

Yes! My husband tackle the situation very smartly! With my husband my son enjoy doing homework.


----------



## Dina Sanders

It depends on the subject. My son is a math geek, but he hates writing essays.


----------

